

Fylr lets you share any file of any size for free - dbin78
http://blog.imageshack.com/blogpost/2013/10/1322/

======
taralx
This makes me feel like the creators think that all sharing is on Facebook. I
know it's not true, but it's still irritating to see useful products locked up
in Facebook's walled garden.

~~~
bowerbird
i was a little disappointed by that too, for a minute, until i reminded myself
that even most shared i.s.p hosts offer unlimited storage and bandwidth these
days, often for as little as $5/month or so, so file-sharing is cheap.

and honestly, although i'm sure the n.s.a. can see it all, i'm a little glad
that facebook can't easily scan my files.

-bowerbird

